# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  BBC's Outnumbered.

## Pretty Butterfly

Has anyone seen BBC's Outnumbered? It's about a family - Mum (Sue), Dad (Pete) and their three children Jake, Ben and Karen. I find it hilariously funny (although sometimes so awkward it's uncomfortable). The dialogue is partially improvised, so it's much more natural sounding than that of many other TV shows. It's also very British, so if you're interested in British culture you might like it (although bear in mind it is a sitcom so it's not totally realistic!) 
There are plenty of clips floating about on youtube. I wanted to share one of my favourites (transcription below, for those who would like it):  Mouse killer part 1 Mouse killer part 2 
Karen: Murderer!
Sue: What?!
Karen: You murdered a mouse and now it’s in a trap in the laundry room… (mutters) murderer.
Sue: I thought you were going to sort it.
Pete:	 It’s fine.
Karen: Murderer!
Sue: Why me, why are you blaming me?
Pete:	 You can’t have mice in the house, can you?
Karen: Why not?
Pete:	 Well, ‘cause they’re dirty and they smell.
Karen: So does Ben.
Pete:	 But they run around the house and they poo everywhere.
Karen: So does Ben.
Ben: That’s not fair, I had diarrhoea.
Karen: But you got it on that man’s shoes.
Pete:	 Yeah, they probably should have toilets on the millennium wheel. God, what a long half hour that was.
Sue: Anyway, Karen, it’s nearly teatime. Come and help me set the table, you did such a fantastic job last time.
Karen: No, you’re a mouse killer.
Sue: Karen!
----
Karen: Where’s that mouse that you killed?
Pete: I put it in a plastic bag in the bin.
Karen: I want to give it a proper funeral in the garden. It needs closure.
Pete: Closure… Right! Well, as long as you promise to keep in the plastic bag – don’t snatch! – and you thoroughly wash your hands afterwards.
Karen: Is it a girl or a boy?
Pete: I haven’t had the results of the post-mortem.
Karen: Well if it was a mummy mouse than it might have had lots of little babies waiting in its hole for it to come back and saying “Squeak, squeak, squeak, where’s my mummy?”
Sue: Why are you addressing all this to me?
Karen: Because daddy said that you were the one who couldn’t bear mice.
Pete: Look I only just – Karen! It was both of us decided to put out the traps, ok.
Karen: Did she tell you to say that?
Sue: Karen!
----
Karen: Brethrens, we are gathered here in the bosom of Jesus to say goodbye to this… to this mouse, killed before its time. We have given it cheese and bread for its journey to heaven, or at least if it goes to hell, it’ll have cheese on toast. Next up is the pope. Dust to dust, for richer or for poorer, in sickness or in health, may the force be with you, because you’re worth it. Amen and out. Thank you, Pope.

----------


## alexB

So she got it all mixed up at the burial ceremony?   ::  
Your notes were very helpful.  Thank you very much.
Will there be a sequel?   ::

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

Was that a hint?   ::    A Colourful Past 
Karen: How many of your boyfriends are here?
Bride: Not many. A few, a few.
Karen: What about, what about the bald one?
Bride: Oh, Colin.
Karen: My mum liked him.
Bride: Did she? No, Colin, Colin’s not here.
Karen: What about that one that was friends with the Queen?
Bride: Sorry?
Karen: Friends with the Queen, he’s friends with the Queen, you know? He’s friends with the Queen. He’s a Guest of her Majesty.
Bride: Right, right. No, no he’s not here.
Karen: Is he at Buckingham Palace?
Bride: No, he’s not at Buckingham Palace.
Karen: My mummy didn’t like him.
Bride: So, so your mummy and daddy were discussing my taste in boyfriends, were they?
Karen: Yes.
Bride: Right.
Karen: Who’s Ulrika?

----------


## alexB

Thanks to the Copyright regulations this page is banned for viewers from our country.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Thanks to the Copyright regulations this page is banned for viewers from our country.

 Same here.

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by alexB  Thanks to the Copyright regulations this page is banned for viewers from our country.     Same here.

 I could see the first one, but not the second one.  In the USA.

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

Sorry, I wish there was a way of telling when a video is not viewable in certain countries. As far as I know, there isn't.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Thanks for sharing, *Pretty Butterfly*.  

> Karen: Brethrens, we are gathered here in the bosom of Jesus to say goodbye to this… to this mouse, killed before its time. We have given it cheese and bread for its journey to heaven, or at least if it goes to hell, it’ll have cheese on toast. Next up is the pope. Dust to dust, for richer or for poorer, in sickness or in health, may the force be with you, because you’re worth it. Amen and out. Thank you, Pope.

 Liked the links!  ::  There were a couple of references I'd have missed otherwise (like this Loreal ad). 
PS. I also could see the first one, but not the second video (from Ukraine).

----------

